# 2008 VW EoS - Door Lock Issue On Cluster



## forumoto (Aug 12, 2008)

This car just develop this fault of sudden, car is one door, and convertible

now car display 4 doors on the IPC, I just don't understand, the rear right window also does things in reverse way, for example if you press down button, you will see the window going up, and then when you press down button from the same driver controller, you will see the rear right going up... and the ipc shows rear right and rear left window doors open yet there Is no back door,

as a result convertible cant operate, I really want this to be solve, I have vcds , I have tried key outside in the driver door, turn down and turn back, but did not work, as the 3 glasses goes in same direction, the rear right goes in opposite way..

VCDS Version: Release 15.7.1 Running on Windows 7 x86
Data version: 20150904
www.Ross-Tech.com

Tuesday,19,September,2017,17:01:16:05031

Chassis Type: 1F (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 26 42 44 46 52 56 62 63 72 73

VIN: WVWZZZ1FZ8V011044 Mileage: 45890km-28514miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
26-Auto Roof -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 0010
63-Entry Assist,D -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 0010
73-Entry Assist, P -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 06F 906 056 HE HW: 06F 906 056 FD
Component: MED9.5.10 G00 0461 
Revision: 6AH03--- Serial number: VWX7Z0G63N68P6
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 00020 000 00000
VCID: 73E247E312A68FA650-8026

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0010 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-614-517-MK60AT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 614 517 AC HW: 1K0 614 517 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60-AT 0102 
Revision: 00H14001 
Coding: 0053986
Shop #: WSC 00020 000 00000
VCID: 68D8208F5B607C7EF5-803C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 907 044 J HW: 1Q0 907 044 J
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 121 0303 
Revision: 00121021 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 346084FF5728C89E89-8060

1 Fault Found:
00819 - High Pressure Sensor (G65) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000007313158
Coding: 058C8F0700041500470A00000F00000000095D035C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00020 000 00000
VCID: 71EE4DEB68BABDB6A2-8024

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 130707 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00020 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1Q0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 655 A HW: 1Q0 959 655 A
Component: 6H Airbag VW8C 0180 
Revision: 92009018 Serial number: 003B30028JX- 
Coding: 0013896
Shop #: WSC 00020 000 00000
VCID: 3A7CAAC7754C3EEE53-806E

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332SRB404B90E946

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342SRB404B954A98

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 637 RB4 8

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 638 RB4 9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AQ HW: 1K0 953 549 AQ
Component: J0527 036 0070 
Coding: 0002021
Shop #: WSC 00020 000 00000
VCID: 010E1D2B581AAD3652-8054

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 920 874 HW: 1Q0 920 874 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0G63N68P6
Coding: 0018103
Shop #: WSC 30148 002 1048576
VCID: 70E848EF63B0B4BEAD-8024

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V3.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H15 0180 
Revision: H15 Serial number: 1400K0770400D0
Coding: E9807F260C02025000
Shop #: WSC 00020 999 00000
VCID: 306888EFA330F4BEED-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1Q0 920 874 HW: 1Q0 920 874 
Component: IMMO VDD 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0G63N68P6
Shop #: WSC 19920 000 1048576
VCID: 70E848EF63B0B4BEAD-8024

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 26: Auto Roof Labels: 1Q0-959-255.clb
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 255 C HW: 1Q0 959 255 C
Component: Verdecksteuergeraet 0720 
Revision: 0032000L Serial number: 071840126 
Coding: 0655360
Shop #: WSC 00020 000 00000
VCID: 3878B0CF4B402CFEA5-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 701 D HW: 1Q0 959 701 D
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1209 
Coding: 0000181
Shop #: WSC 00020 000 00000
VCID: 3566B9FB5C52D196BE-8060

1 Fault Found:
00109 - Left Mirror Turn Signal Lamp (L131) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.070 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00020 000 00000
VCID: 3566B9FB5C52D196BE-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT HW: 1K0 959 433 BT
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0204 
Revision: 00020000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 91908A000186285B0804840570084EC6F0FC00
Shop #: WSC 19920 000 1048576
VCID: 030217234206BF2640-8056

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 D
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H07 9001

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 907 719 C
Component: Neigungssensor 005 0003

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1Q0 951 177 A
Component: Innenraumueberw.158 0502

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 702 D HW: 1Q0 959 702 D
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1209 
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 00020 000 00000
VCID: 3664BEF74154DA8EB7-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 195 B HW: 3C0 035 195 B
Component: Radio PM6 011 0018 
Revision: 00011000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7G1093241
Coding: 0040400
Shop #: WSC 00020 000 00000
VCID: 1F4A7B53CEAE7BC644-804A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 703 A HW: 1Q0 959 703 A
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1203 
Coding: 0000192
Shop #: WSC 00020 000 1012544
VCID: 346084FF5728C89E89-8060

6 Faults Found:
01554 - Motors for Central Locking; Rear Doors; Lock 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
00098 - Rear Left Central Locking (Safe) Motor (V163) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
00930 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Left (F222) 
008 - Implausible Signal
00122 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light; Rear Left 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
00937 - Switch for Electric Window; Rear Left (E52) 
008 - Implausible Signal
00102 - Rear Left Interior Locking Button (E310) 
008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 63: Entry Assist,D Labels: 1Q0-959-790.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 790 A HW: 1Q0 959 790 A
Component: J572 EASYENTRY FS 0603 
Revision: 00H02000 Serial number: 5DS008646-01--
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00020 000 00000
VCID: 3A7CAAC7754C3EEE53-806E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 704 A HW: 1Q0 959 704 A
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1203 
Coding: 0000192
Shop #: WSC 00020 000 1012544
VCID: 3566B9FB5C52D196BE-8060

5 Faults Found:
01554 - Motors for Central Locking; Rear Doors; Lock 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
00099 - Rear Right Central Locking (Safe) Motor (V164) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
00931 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Right (F223) 
008 - Implausible Signal
00938 - Switch for Electric Window; Rear Right (E54) 
008 - Implausible Signal
00103 - Rear Right Interior Locking Button (E311) 
008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 73: Entry Assist, P Labels: 1Q0-959-790.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 790 A HW: 1Q0 959 790 A
Component: J573 EASYENTRY BFS 0603 
Revision: 00H02000 Serial number: 5DS008646-01--
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00020 000 00000
VCID: 3A7CAAC7754C3EEE53-806E

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 02:17)--------------------------


take look into module 62 and 72


----------



## pkakaie (Nov 2, 2017)

*Was this fixed?*

Hello,
Were you able to fix your car? my car has the same problem. please share with me the fix!

Thanks,
pakakaie


----------

